# Yellow Monday



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Monday doesn’t have to be Blue. Show us something Yellow.

Emile

View attachment 489108


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Deutsche-Bahn maintenance:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

I just looked and I don't have any yellow trains. Neither and engine nor a freight nor a passenger car. I do have two yellow buildings. The yellow house in the center of this pic









and Molly's Ice Cream in this one


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian is gonna love this thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice photos guys. Making me hungry for Ice Cream and Wiener Schnitzel.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Yup, it's a good one.

View attachment 489116


View attachment 489118


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Deer Lodge, MT









Cheyenne, WY









Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Pete, I can see them all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Here's another.

View attachment 489142


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

More.

View attachment 489156


View attachment 489158


View attachment 489160


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

That should prime the pump for yellow material, Emile.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Milwaukee Road...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Looking good Brian and Paul! I can't see Pete's photos!?!

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Pete was saying he couldn't see the other photos, he didn't have any attached pictures to his post.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I posted two photos but on the forum they appeared upsidedown.
I was rushed for time and didn't have time to figure out what was happening so just deleted everything.
Maybe later.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Classic issue with the orientation tags in the picture, usually happens with Apple photos, but it can happen to others. To correct these, I use a graphics program to just rotate them around to the proper orientation. Sometimes, even though they initially display correctly, the tags are still wrong for some reason. If I just rotate them around 360 degrees, everything gets sorted out and then they post correctly.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Ohh*

You O-gauger's have all the fun...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice one Dennis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Yellow is good. Very good. I like the pics.

Gary.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Rotating 360 degrees seemed to have worked. Seems weird though.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice photos Pete!

Here's more Yellow.

View attachment 489178


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Norton said:


> Rotating 360 degrees seemed to have worked. Seems weird though.
> 
> Pete


Pete, all you ever wanted to know about JPG Orientation.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Ogden, Utah:









My layout:


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

My yellows.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Great stuff everybody!

Double thumbs up to Don for the Housatonic contribution. You don't see that every day.

Emile


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice image for a Yellow Warbonnet.

View attachment 489236


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

More yellow.

View attachment 489238


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is some yellow with a bit of green thrown in.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Some vintage yellow.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

By the way, I love this idea of a new, non-blue theme for Mondays. For us working stiffs, it would be nice to have something unique and different to look forward to on a Monday. Lets keep this going!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aw, come on!! Where are all the C&NW guys at? And how about some Pennsy MOW yellow?

Chuck


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Almost forgot this...a B-day present from my granddaughter a couple of years ago...









And endorsed by The Lone Ranger, Wyatt Earp and Johnny Mack Brown...Just sayin...


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

PRR1950 said:


> Aw, come on!! Where are all the C&NW guys at?
> 
> Chuck


Ask...and you shall receive...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Last call for yellow...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

Terrific thread, Emile. Great idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice job starting the week on a positive note, everybody. 

Same time next week?

Emile


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

Excellent idea, Emile. I vote *"yes"*.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

I vote YES as well. This is a great idea for Mondays. May encourage me to make sure I have every color of the rainbow in my layout!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Nice job starting the week on a positive note, everybody.
> 
> Same time next week?
> 
> Emile


Same Bat time, same Bat channel


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Nice job starting the week on a positive note, everybody.
> 
> Same time next week?
> 
> Emile


Yep, colorful Monday's sound good to me.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Hmmm...after using all of my “Yellow” this past Monday...I’m gonna be hoping for a different color for next Monday...Just sayin!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

More yellow here.

View attachment 489334


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

PDDMI said:


> Hmmm...after using all of my “Yellow” this past Monday...I’m gonna be hoping for a different color for next Monday...Just sayin!


A new color every week it is! Which one will it be? Find out this coming Monday.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

Great, this should be very interesting, Emile.

At least you started with the *BEST* color.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes! Fun and simple!: appl:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I have some yellow, too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

Of course you do, Forrest, that UP passenger train is sure nice.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

How about a yellow bridge? When I was deciding on what color to paint it, PTC Brian said, "How about yellow, like the bridges in Pittsburgh?"




















John


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

You undoubtedly made the best choice by using yellow for the bridge, John. But, everybody knows that.


----------

